# Need Advice Immediately - What 4x4x4 Buy?



## computingeee (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm making very big order from PopBuying.com for a lot of people who wants cube.
Some of them (including me) wants 4x4x4, I don't know what type to buy.

I'm going to buy only one type to every cube:

2x2x2 - LanLan Black
3x3x3 - SE 3x3x3 (also called F-II) Black/White (Heard There is a difference between them, true?)
4x4x4 - Don't Know.

Heard a lot: QJ 6.7CM, QJ 6CM, LanLan, YJ, EastSheen.

What is recommended? 

By the way, good order?

Thanks A Lot,
I need answers very soon,
again, THANKS.


----------



## skarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Id go 4 YJ its really nice, you just need to play with it a while for the inner layers stop clicking really hard, also it has great corner cutting. If you dont want this then try Mini QJ its really good, smooth, and good for small hands


----------



## computingeee (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually, I want to buy smaller cube, not very big,
The Mini QJ will do the job?

Is it good like the YJ?

Thanks A Lot.

Can I get more answers please? thanks.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

i would buy a QJ, but i dont know if its legal for competition, at DC Open there was a QJ that was heavenly.


----------



## skarian (Jan 31, 2010)

well i think the YJ is REALLY GOOD, better than mini QJ, but mini QJ is still very good. Yes Mini QJ will do the job, but it doest have the cornercutting of the YJ


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 31, 2010)

Corner cutting is the only nonperfect part of the QJ lol. I would still recommend it though. You can't go wrong when choosing between the two.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 31, 2010)

I have an eastsheen and a tiled QJ 4x4x4, but im much faster with the eastsheen, the QJ is good, but too bulky for me, maybe mini QJ would be better lol

I also have white and flack Sheng En cubes (F-II), and yes they are different, the black one is smoother and they both feel different, but i prefer my white one, just like the feel better, feels more solid.

Hope this helps


----------



## computingeee (Jan 31, 2010)

So I guess I'll take the YJ, Cutting Corners is very important.

YJ and Mini QJ/QJ pops?

Edit:
In PopBuying I can see only two:
4x4x4 YJ Speed Magic IQ Test Cube White (II Edition) 

and 

4x4x4 YJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube Luminous Green

What is better?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

QJ doesnt pop, not that i know of, i did a solve without it popping once, it didnt lock up either (it wasnt mine)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

I've actually been thinking about getting a miniQJ for a while now, I'll probably do that sometime.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never had a pop on my MiniQJ, neither has it come anywhere near popping.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I've never had a pop on my MiniQJ, neither has it come anywhere near popping.



...so it would be better than my year old Rubik's brand?


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2010)

Off Topic:Ok? Why is it when I had made a thread similar to this I got useless responses and very little help. And when someone like this guy makes a thread everyone answers?
(please don't direct me to one answer question thread like in my old thread. lol)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 1, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Off Topic:Ok? Why is it when I had made a thread similar to this I got useless responses and very little help. And when someone like this guy makes a thread everyone answers?
> (please don't direct me to one answer question thread like in my old thread. lol)



Maybe because he provided a somewhat good justification for the rush (ordering for others) while you just showed egoistic impatience. Requesting others to rush just because something is urgent for you personally, without giving a reason... not a good idea.

This also explains it well:


http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#urgent said:


> Don't flag your question as “Urgent”, even if it is for you
> 
> That's your problem, not ours. Claiming urgency is very likely to be counter-productive: most hackers will simply delete such messages as rude and selfish attempts to elicit immediate and special attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## skarian (Feb 1, 2010)

neither pops my friend


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 1, 2010)

mefferts 4x4 can be good. Some people recommend QJ, I don't have any of those.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 1, 2010)

before all of that, it might be good to get better at the rubiks cube first.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Off Topic:Ok? Why is it when I had made a thread similar to this I got useless responses and very little help. And when someone like this guy makes a thread everyone answers?
> ...



Wow I just reread the thread I made and realised how bad that sounded.lol I didn't even get anything afterall.self :fp lol


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Feb 1, 2010)

I reccomend the mini QJ. I've never used the YJ, but I really like my mini QJ even moreso than my Eastheen. The rest of the order sounds good to me. =)


----------



## computingeee (Feb 1, 2010)

No one answered me about the YJ, does it pops?
Mini QJ doesn't pops, just locks up sometimes, so I think I'll take it.
You all said it's better than YJ.

Thanks.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2010)

Isn't YJ 4x4x4 just a V-4 Knock off? (Which is a bad thing to buy, fyi.)

Or am I mistaken?

I have a full size QJ 4x4x4, which is better than the mini hardware-wise in my opinion, but is a little too big. Well, it isn't really, but my 3x3x3 would be faster with a mini.


----------



## computingeee (Feb 2, 2010)

*VERY IMMEDIATELY - MINI QJ CUT CORNERS???*

I must buy an 4x4x4 cube that CUT CORNERS.
Mini QJ does that?

Need Immediately ANSWER.


THANKS


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 2, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I must buy an 4x4x4 cube that CUT CORNERS.
> Mini QJ does that?
> 
> Need Immediately ANSWER.
> ...



QJ, miniGJ, LanLan, and Yonjung all cut corners.

btw, the green one is a eashsheen knockoff. you'd want to buythe white one.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 2, 2010)

mini qj has really good inner slices and cuts corners well... yj however, has much better outer slices. Almost feels like a good 3x3. the inner slices aren't too great on it, its fairly clicky like the v-6

and yes, its a v-cube KO... so if you don't support KO's don't get it.. but I bought it. If v4 was out I wouldn't have, but alas, it isn't


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was thinking about buying a 4x4 too. I own a Mefferts 4x4 and it's great but the only problem is that the corner pieces snap off after some (ab)use and it's kinda annoying asking for a replacement piece every once in a while. Is the QJ better than the mini version in terms of smoothness since I don't care that much about corner cutting. And is it the same size as the Mefferts?


----------



## Micael (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought a 4x4 from popbying.com, the #24169 and when I received it I was so impressed that I bought 3 more. I am not use with terminology so I am not sure how to name it, but with the number you will find it quite easily on there site.

It is 60mm and it cuts corners (up to angle similar to my V5). The best 4x4 I ever had.


Edit: Also, the cube is surprisingly cheap.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

Micael said:


> I bought a 4x4 from popbying.com, the #24169 and when I received it I was so impressed that I bought 3 more. I am not use with terminology so I am not sure how to name it, but with the number you will find it quite easily on there site.
> 
> It is 60mm and it cut corners (up to angle similar to my V5). The best 4x4 I ever had.
> 
> ...


That's a MiniQJ.


----------



## computingeee (Feb 2, 2010)

*Immediately - 4x4x4*

Im VERY CONFUSED.
The order is not only for me, so I can't take the risk.
This is very Immediately, I have to order it tomorrow (a lot of cubes).

I'm looking for 4x4x4 that cut corners well,
you told me QJ, MiniQJ, YJ.

Later you told me Mini QJ doesn't cut corners, YJ is a Knockoff and more.

In ONE DECISION, WHAT TYPE TO ORDER FROM POPBUYING?

FINAL ANSWER, TOMORROW ORDER.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I was thinking about buying a 4x4 too. I own a Mefferts 4x4 and it's great but the only problem is that the corner pieces snap off after some (ab)use and it's kinda annoying asking for a replacement piece every once in a while. Is the QJ better than the mini version in terms of smoothness since I don't care that much about corner cutting. And is it the same size as the Mefferts?



QJ === Meffert's

mini QJ tweaked the pieces a bit so it does not break as easily. the inner circle is larger so there is more space for reinforcement of the individual pieces. however it made the center piece thinner than the original 4x4 so there may besome lock-ups once in a while. other than that it's a perfect cube.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Im VERY CONFUSED.
> The order is not only for me, so I can't take the risk.
> This is very Immediately, I have to order it tomorrow (a lot of cubes).
> 
> ...


YJ 4x4 is a 4x4 with the V-cube mechanism, see it here and decide for yourself.

Mini QJ is a 6cm ball core mechanism 4x4. It is ver smooth and the outer layers are brilliant. This cube cuts about 1 piece. I would recommend this one.


----------



## Micael (Feb 2, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Later you told me Mini QJ doesn't cut corners,



Mine cuts corners and for what I understand from this forum is that it is very popular. I think I saw a video on youtube with Erik Akkersdjik using a miniQJ at world championship 2009, but I cannot find it now. If he use it, then...

I do not know about YJ, but I can garantee you that miniQJ is a very good and safe deal.


Edit: I found the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVlz6lu9G0Q


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGJ



lolololol


----------



## computingeee (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, Thank you very much,
I'll go on the MiniQJ.

Thank You ALL.


----------



## Koyuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there any difference between black and white miniQJ? White one is 7.26$ while black is 8.70$...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Koyuki said:


> Is there any difference between black and white miniQJ? White one is 7.26$ while black is 8.70$...



From where?


----------



## Koyuki (Feb 6, 2010)

From Popbuying.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

There is no difference except the colour.

Quick question, are there C4Y 3x3 DIY's on PopBuying?


----------



## Koyuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, they are marked "MHZ" in name.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Koyuki said:


> Yes, they are marked "MHZ" in name.



Wow, thanks.

I can get a black C4Y 3x3 and the black miniQJ for $17.56 with free shipping!


----------



## computingeee (Feb 7, 2010)

Final Order (Purchased 3 Days Ago),
From PopBuying - Very Good Price + Free Shipping:

Quantity * Product
_____________________
2 * LL 2x2x2 Black (Also Called LanLan)

2 * SE 3x3x3 Black (Also Called Type F2, made by Sheng En)

3 * QJ 6CM 4x4x4 Black (Also Called Mini QJ)
_____________________

Thank you all for the help,
Waiting for the package will be sent.

**PopBuying doesn't call the product Mini QJ, LanLan or Type F2,
I wrote it for you can understand what kind of cube it.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 7, 2010)

i got a YJ a couple of months ago, but i didn't really play with it much until recently i got interested in 4BLD and started using it again. but it exploded twice and i had to take it apart and reassemble it from scratch. and cubers from the Malaysian Cube forum has adviced me to get a QJ instead.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> 2 * LL 2x2x2 Black (Also Called LanLan)
> 2 * SE 3x3x3 Black (Also Called Type F2, made by Sheng En)
> 3 * QJ 6CM 4x4x4 Black (Also Called Mini QJ)





computingeee said:


> I'm making *very big order* from PopBuying.com *for a lot of people* who wants cube.



You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 8, 2010)

Eventho the YJ is good, I prefer other brand
YJ is way too agresif when selling knock offs...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Eventho the YJ is good, I prefer other brand
> YJ is way too agresif when selling knock offs...



:confused:


----------



## happyface352 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm thinking "Even though" and "aggressive".


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard the Mini QJ's are pretty awesome. The Mefferts has a outstanding reputation also. It's a matter of personal preference. If you have small hands, go for the 6 cm Mini QJ's, if you have a normal sized hand, shoot for the Mefferts.


----------



## blizzardmb (Feb 10, 2010)

The mini qj's are awesome. I've only had mine for a couple of days and it is already faster than my year-old eastheen.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the lan lan? I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the lan lan? I was thinking about getting one.



i heard it's pretty much like a QJ, but less breakable.


----------

